# Bezzera Hobby - new on ebay



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

This can be a good starting point for someone. The machine gets good reviews.

I am not sure whether it has OPV for brewing pressure control.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/223955784514?ul_noapp=true


----------



## semihselcuk (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi John,

Would you please share any review for this machine? I searched the forum but got only your post.

Machine sits on Gaggia classic and Rancilio Silvia place with Bezzera quality on top so look good to me.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Here is the link. There are some Q&As too.

https://www.wholelattelove.com/products/bezzera-hobby-espresso-machine

And the video might give you a bit more information.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks for the link, sadly the auction was ended unsold, I was about to buy

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Dave double bean said:


> Thanks for the link, sadly the auction was ended unsold, I was about to buy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 On my ebay it looks like someone bid on it last minute and got it for £150


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Id of not bought that anyway, no actual pic of the item and 10 feedback, and london.

Has scam written all over it


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah in retrospect looked a bit dodgy

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Pay via PayPal through ebay. Gives you protection. Can be a delay in getting money back but sometimes worth a shot. Or just ask the seller for more pics and details and see what their response is.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

